

Arguing Over the Jobs Slump - petethomas
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/19/arguing-over-the-jobs-slump/

======
aaronblohowiak
It is pretty weird to read about this and hear about the general poor state of
affairs for the American worker while there is so much capital chasing deal
flow and senior rails devs can get 140+

